# 56 k modem simulieren



## pbag (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Gibt es ein Programm für Windows das meine DSL Geschwindigkeit bremst? Will sehen wie User mit 56 k oder ISDN eine Seite sehen würden, genauer gesagt wie lange es dauern würde bis sie sie sehen. In Flash kann ich es ja simulieren aber es ist eine html seite mit flash.

Gibt es so ein Schnecke Programm?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (26. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich verschiebe diesen Thread mal nach "Internet, DSL und Flatrate", weil er mit Flash nicht wirklich was zu tun hat. Ausserdem habe ich in diesem Forum diesen Thread gefunden - das könnte immerhin was für Dich sein.

Gruß
.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Z.b. gibt es Speed Limiter.


			
				Speed Limiter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Speed Limiter*
> Mit dem Speed Limiter können langsame TCP/IP Verbindungen simuliert werden.
> 
> Verwenden Sie den Speed Limiter z.B. um zu prüfen wie eine Internetseite mit einer langsamen Verbindung aufgebaut wird, oder prüfen Sie das Verhalten ihrer Software mit einer langsamen Verbindung.
> ...


Gruss Dr Dau


----------

